# Jotul F3 Ivory Enamel



## iburnpine (Mar 2, 2006)

Installed this puppy last winter here in good ole Maine.  Didn't get to burn with it all that much last year as I didn't have any wood at the time.  Got 3 cords for this year and it's heating my entire house - about 1800 sq feet.   I've burned about 2 cords since October so it's very efficient from my standpoint.  Thought I'd share a picture.  Like the legs?  I had to get the short leg kit for the pipe to line up properly out the back.  


I also have a Regency F1100 in my cellar that I'll try to post later.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Mar 2, 2006)

Lets see that regency.............


----------



## wingnut (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks very nice! Looks like a picture from a brochure I bet your happy.


----------



## wg_bent (Mar 2, 2006)

iburnpine said:
			
		

> Installed this puppy last winter here in good ole Maine.  Didn't get to burn with it all that much last year as I didn't have any wood at the time.  Got 3 cords for this year and it's heating my entire house - about 1800 sq feet.   I've burned about 2 cords since October so it's very efficient from my standpoint.  Thought I'd share a picture.  Like the legs?  I had to get the short leg kit for the pipe to line up properly out the back.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Regency F1100 in my cellar that I'll try to post later.




That is one of the nicest looking stoves I've seen.  "Oh and look honey, it heats the house too..."


----------



## iburnpine (Mar 2, 2006)

Dylan,

Yah...you like that?  2 cords so far..lol.  It's about 20 years old but it's post/beam.  Most post/beam  - if not all of them - use some sort of stresskin panel for the outside wall.  It's very different than your typical stick built house that uses fiberglass insulation.  These panels are filled with a foam core and give you amazing R values.  I think when we bought this place the agent told us the whole house is R-38 or so.  

My entire house ranges in the 74-76 range when I have my tiny Jotul going.  I use a fan to circulate the air around but that's it.  Now I just wish cord wood was cheaper around here.  Average price for cord wood - cut/split/delivered is around 200-220.


----------



## iburnpine (Mar 2, 2006)

More pics......


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice looking install. Thats the cleanest stove i have seen. Are the black legs a look you were going for? It looks unique!


----------



## iburnpine (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey Mountain,

Thanks for the comments.  I try to clean off the enamel once in awhile with some real fine steel wool.  Works wonders on the finish and the glass on the door.  The legs are part of the stove now - I don't think I'll ever get the ivory legs to match the stove.  I have the original legs but the stove was too tall with them on.  I like to think I've 'customized' it.



Lieutenant: I think we can handle one little girl.... I sent two units. They're bringing her down now.
Agent Smith: No Lieutenant, your men are already dead.


----------



## firemarshallbill (Mar 3, 2006)

Great looking house...  I've always like post and beam construnction.  The stove looks realy nice as well.  Great choice!


----------



## wg_bent (Mar 4, 2006)

iburnpine said:
			
		

> Hey Mountain,
> 
> Thanks for the comments.  I try to clean off the enamel once in awhile with some real fine steel wool.  Works wonders on the finish and the glass on the door.  The legs are part of the stove now - I don't think I'll ever get the ivory legs to match the stove.  I have the original legs but the stove was too tall with them on.  I like to think I've 'customized' it.
> 
> ...



A customized stove...Hmmm...A new TV show perhaps?  Pimp my Stove  Yo da stove's got da bling.

Nominations for stoves with the most Bling?


----------

